# How to Purchase Full License for Dolby Atmos Production Suite?



## LKHD

Does anyone know where to purchase a full license for the Dolby Atmos Production suite? 

I've been using it for the past few months now with Ableton to produce live game soundtracks. My trial period just ran out his week, but it is not clear at all how to activate the full license. The link provided in the Atmos renderer leads to Dolby,com which seems to be built for consumers and has no purchase links as far as I can see. Avid offers a license, but theirs is exclusively for Pro Tools. I contacted Dolby through one of it's hard to find support channels (in fact I had to find it through a search rather than one of dolby's handful of websites. I explained my situation and instead of helping me they sent me this useless message: 

"Hi there! Thank you for reaching out to Dolby Atmos support! Currently, support for this is only available via the following: https://developer.dolby.com/ professionalsupport.dolby.com Alternatively, you may find answers via the following forum: https://developerkb.dolby.com/support/discussions We appreciate your patience, and hope you have a wonderful day! The Dolby Support Team ref:_00D709YuG._5004u2aOywo:ref" 

This is the worst experience I have ever had attempting to purchase a piece of software. I sent another email today through another one of their "contact us" portals, most of which are misleading.


----------



## Nimrod7

Is this the same? 








Dolby Atmos Mastering Suite


Post-production/Music-production Software for Creating, Editing, Mixing, and Mastering in Dolby Atmos




www.sweetwater.com





The Mastering Suite seems to be available only for ProTools or Nuendo.


----------



## LKHD

Nimrod7 said:


> Is this the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolby Atmos Mastering Suite
> 
> 
> Post-production/Music-production Software for Creating, Editing, Mixing, and Mastering in Dolby Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sweetwater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mastering Suite seems to be available only for ProTools or Nuendo.


Nay, I don't want the Mastering Suite. I want the Production Suite which I have used for the last 3 months. The software I have works just fine with Ableton so I know it exists at least (and yes I got it directly from Dolby). It is only a matter of this license issue. The Production Suite license $300. I wonder if I buy the ProTools license if the it will still work. Since Ableton does not have built in Atmos integration like ProTools and Logic and I'm using it as a series of plugins and the render stand alone app, maybe the license doesn't care about the DAW?


----------



## Zanshin

If it were me I'd call up/email Vintage King. They are fairly knowledgeable overall and are a dealer (assuming US here).


----------



## Scoremixer

LKHD said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase a full license for the Dolby Atmos Production suite?
> 
> I've been using it for the past few months now with Ableton to produce live game soundtracks. My trial period just ran out his week, but it is not clear at all how to activate the full license. The link provided in the Atmos renderer leads to Dolby,com which seems to be built for consumers and has no purchase links as far as I can see. Avid offers a license, but theirs is exclusively for Pro Tools. I contacted Dolby through one of it's hard to find support channels (in fact I had to find it through a search rather than one of dolby's handful of websites. I explained my situation and instead of helping me they sent me this useless message:
> 
> "Hi there! Thank you for reaching out to Dolby Atmos support! Currently, support for this is only available via the following: https://developer.dolby.com/ professionalsupport.dolby.com Alternatively, you may find answers via the following forum: https://developerkb.dolby.com/support/discussions We appreciate your patience, and hope you have a wonderful day! The Dolby Support Team ref:_00D709YuG._5004u2aOywo:ref"
> 
> This is the worst experience I have ever had attempting to purchase a piece of software. I sent another email today through another one of their "contact us" portals, most of which are misleading.


That is achingly dumb - however, I suspect the DAPS that you buy from the Avid site is the one (AFAIK there's no DAW-specific version of the software, it's just the standalone thing that you've already been using).

You could always try double checking with AVID support, hopefully they'll be more helpful as you're trying to give them money... Suspect Dolby are just using them for online store logistics.


----------



## angeruroth

This may be what you're looking for:





Shop Dolby Atmos Production Suite - Audio plugin - Avid


Powerful, affordable tools for producing immersive Dolby Atmos mixes in Pro Tools



shop.avid.com


----------



## labyrinths

All the information from Dolby seems to indicate the license from Avid is what you need:

"To purchase the Dolby Atmos Production Suite *for use with all supported DAWs*, visit the Avid Marketplace here."


----------



## gives19

LKHD said:


> Nay, I don't want the Mastering Suite. I want the Production Suite which I have used for the last 3 months. The software I have works just fine with Ableton so I know it exists at least (and yes I got it directly from Dolby). It is only a matter of this license issue. The Production Suite license $300. I wonder if I buy the ProTools license if the it will still work. Since Ableton does not have built in Atmos integration like ProTools and Logic and I'm using it as a series of plugins and the render stand alone app, maybe the license doesn't care about the DAW?


Yes, All you need is the production suite for what you are probably doing. Mastering Suite is overkill. I am doing TV and label stuff here with Production Suite in Protools Exclusively, but understand that if you really want to have truly good Atmos mixes Dolby's best practices is having a good room to monitor in, which I do and is approved by Dolby. It took some time and money, but I have the clients here. Avid is the best place to grab it. There are no deals with the production suite and to me it's totally worth it. There are some neat things coming with Dolby for PT as well soon I think, but can't really speak to that now. I just know they are working on it, which I can speak to. The 3.7 version makes it easier to work, but that is going to be improved I think also. Logic is fine, but there some things you really can't do in Logic that you can do in ProTools. A number actually. You can only export in ADAM Broadcast WAV in Logic, which you need for turn ins, but you need MPEG4 for artist/label approval, which we do here. That can only be printed from the renderer. The renderer also gives you better metering, loudness analysis, and a bunch of other small things. You can't really work professionally with Atmos in Logic at this point. It's more of a thing to mess around with IMO. It's nice how they implemented it, but I think Avid is working on that now. I know it's more than you asked for, but I had a bit of time here waiting on a download and also hearing back on two reviews here on TV work. Hope this helps you out. I use Ableton, PT, DP, Logic all of them, but PT is the best for what I am doing now.


----------



## LKHD

Zanshin said:


> If it were me I'd call up/email Vintage King. They are fairly knowledgeable overall and are a dealer (assuming US here).


Yeah, I'm on the States. Thanks.


----------



## LKHD

Scoremixer said:


> That is achingly dumb - however, I suspect the DAPS that you buy from the Avid site is the one (AFAIK there's no DAW-specific version of the software, it's just the standalone thing that you've already been using).
> 
> You could always try double checking with AVID support, hopefully they'll be more helpful as you're trying to give them money... Suspect Dolby are just using them for online store logistics.


Yeah, I did contact Avid. Here was there reply:

"Hey Langston Kelly, 
Thank you for contacting Avid Online Store Support. 
We only offer what is in the shop and Dolby Atmos requires Pro Tools. It would be best to contact Dolby directly so you can be guided and you can ask them more regarding your concern. 
You can check our page for Dolby Atmos here: https://www.avid.com/plugins/dolby-atmos-production-suite
Hope this helps. I will be closing this case for now. We hope that the case was resolved to your satisfaction. If you feel that the case should not be closed or has not been resolved, please reply to this email to re-open the case. Thank you and have a great day! 
Warm Regards, 
Abigail 
Online Store | Avid Global Customer Care"

Not sure why she directed me back to the plugin page since it was the info on that page that lead me to asking a question in the first place. I think these people are on auto pilot.


----------



## LKHD

angeruroth said:


> This may be what you're looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Dolby Atmos Production Suite - Audio plugin - Avid
> 
> 
> Powerful, affordable tools for producing immersive Dolby Atmos mixes in Pro Tools
> 
> 
> 
> shop.avid.com


Thanks, but see my reply to @Scoremixer above. Then again, that might be my best bet. It is possible the ProTools employee who replied to me doesn't know what she's talking about.


----------



## LKHD

labyrinths said:


> All the information from Dolby seems to indicate the license from Avid is what you need:
> 
> "To purchase the Dolby Atmos Production Suite *for use with all supported DAWs*, visit the Avid Marketplace here."


Hmm, I suspect that myself. Though Avid support said it's only for ProTools, they may not know what they are talking about...


----------



## LKHD

gives19 said:


> Yes, All you need is the production suite for what you are probably doing. Mastering Suite is overkill. I am doing TV and label stuff here with Production Suite in Protools Exclusively, but understand that if you really want to have truly good Atmos mixes Dolby's best practices is having a good room to monitor in, which I do and is approved by Dolby. It took some time and money, but I have the clients here. Avid is the best place to grab it. There are no deals with the production suite and to me it's totally worth it. There are some neat things coming with Dolby for PT as well soon I think, but can't really speak to that now. I just know they are working on it, which I can speak to. The 3.7 version makes it easier to work, but that is going to be improved I think also. Logic is fine, but there some things you really can't do in Logic that you can do in ProTools. A number actually. You can only export in ADAM Broadcast WAV in Logic, which you need for turn ins, but you need MPEG4 for artist/label approval, which we do here. That can only be printed from the renderer. The renderer also gives you better metering, loudness analysis, and a bunch of other small things. You can't really work professionally with Atmos in Logic at this point. It's more of a thing to mess around with IMO. It's nice how they implemented it, but I think Avid is working on that now. I know it's more than you asked for, but I had a bit of time here waiting on a download and also hearing back on two reviews here on TV work. Hope this helps you out. I use Ableton, PT, DP, Logic all of them, but PT is the best for what I am doing now.


Thanks for the info and suggestions. I am definitely dedicated to Ableton at this point as my work is largely done live and the clip view, which is something I don't believe ProTools supports, is essential to my work. ProTools is probably the best post production tool, but Ableton is an instrument. I need an instrument that can also produce.

It looks like, based on the responses here, that my best bet is to buy a license from Avid and cross my fingers that they do not include some exclusive code in the license that checks to see if your computer is running ProTools or some crap like that.


----------



## Scoremixer

LKHD said:


> Yeah, I did contact Avid. Here was there reply:
> 
> "Hey Langston Kelly,
> Thank you for contacting Avid Online Store Support.
> We only offer what is in the shop and Dolby Atmos requires Pro Tools. It would be best to contact Dolby directly so you can be guided and you can ask them more regarding your concern.
> You can check our page for Dolby Atmos here: https://www.avid.com/plugins/dolby-atmos-production-suite
> Hope this helps. I will be closing this case for now. We hope that the case was resolved to your satisfaction. If you feel that the case should not be closed or has not been resolved, please reply to this email to re-open the case. Thank you and have a great day!
> Warm Regards,
> Abigail
> Online Store | Avid Global Customer Care"
> 
> Not sure why she directed me back to the plugin page since it was the info on that page that lead me to asking a question in the first place. I think these people are on auto pilot.


How tedious.

You could a) tweet your displeasure @Dolby, that seems to be the shortcut to getting personalised service these days.

b) Join the Facebook group Atmos Mixing Professionals and ask there, it's frequented by people who actually know things 

Good luck.


----------



## Zanshin

LKHD said:


> Thanks for the info and suggestions. I am definitely dedicated to Ableton at this point as my work is largely done live and the clip view, which is something I don't believe ProTools supports, is essential to my work. ProTools is probably the best post production tool, but Ableton is an instrument. I need an instrument that can also produce.


I am also pretty dedicated to Ableton too, I agree 100% about it being an instrument. I would appreciate hearing the resolution to this.


----------



## gives19

LKHD said:


> Thanks for the info and suggestions. I am definitely dedicated to Ableton at this point as my work is largely done live and the clip view, which is something I don't believe ProTools supports, is essential to my work. ProTools is probably the best post production tool, but Ableton is an instrument. I need an instrument that can also produce.
> 
> It looks like, based on the responses here, that my best bet is to buy a license from Avid and cross my fingers that they do not include some exclusive code in the license that checks to see if your computer is running ProTools or some crap like that.


Actually. Ableton is supported by PT. It's a toolbox you use what works for you. I come from a gen that plays instruments, so I have no problem in PT.. I used DP for years. PT is getting better. My deliverables are for film and TV and Atmos mixing now for labels and etc. I love Ableton for sure and have been using it for at least 15 years. the problem with Live and with other composer pals in LA is that the video aspect is not really ready for primetime for film scoring, but for music it's great. gaming etc. You can work quickly. Hopefully PT will improve implementation of it even more. I just found this for you so it's been doing it since this version and to current versions. 
In the past I just wrote in live and bounce stuff for import into Protools.. I finish in PT, so it's just another step I'd prefer not to do when on getting quick turnarounds out. At some point it might be good to learn PT, because it's good knowledge to have I think. Like I learned all of them. Currently updating my OLD OLD Cubase to a new version. It's got some advantages like Bitwig etc. but I just keep everything as simple workflow wise as possible. Sounds like Ableton does that for you-


----------



## LKHD

Zanshin said:


> If it were me I'd call up/email Vintage King. They are fairly knowledgeable overall and are a dealer (assuming US here).


I spoke with a sales representative at Vintage King. He was pretty stumped too. He doesn't know why Vintage King doesn't sell the production suite (only the mastering suite), but suspects that was something dictated to them by Dolby. He suggested I contact Ableton, so that's what I'm doing now.


----------



## LKHD

gives19 said:


> Actually. Ableton is supported by PT. It's a toolbox you use what works for you. I come from a gen that plays instruments, so I have no problem in PT.. I used DP for years. PT is getting better. My deliverables are for film and TV and Atmos mixing now for labels and etc. I love Ableton for sure and have been using it for at least 15 years. the problem with Live and with other composer pals in LA is that the video aspect is not really ready for primetime for film scoring, but for music it's great. gaming etc. You can work quickly. Hopefully PT will improve implementation of it even more. I just found this for you so it's been doing it since this version and to current versions.
> In the past I just wrote in live and bounce stuff for import into Protools.. I finish in PT, so it's just another step I'd prefer not to do when on getting quick turnarounds out. At some point it might be good to learn PT, because it's good knowledge to have I think. Like I learned all of them. Currently updating my OLD OLD Cubase to a new version. It's got some advantages like Bitwig etc. but I just keep everything as simple workflow wise as possible. Sounds like Ableton does that for you-



Thanks. That's cool, but not what I'm look for. Let me explain my situation:

1. I hope that I don't give the impression that I am purely a producer with no musical training. I am an instrumentalist and a vocalist as well. In fact, the production side of things is newer to me.

2. I work from a laptop, because I like to be mobile. My laptop is pretty good, but it has its limits which I am already pushing by running Ableton with all my plugins, Dolby Atmos Renderer, Discord, and a web cam for my tabletop gaming sessions. Adding ProTools to the mix is out of the question, at least for now.

3. That's good to know Ableton might not meet my video syncing needs for more high profile projects. However, I have the Adobe Creative Cloud for all advanced visuals editing and sequencing.


----------



## Zanshin

LKHD said:


> I spoke with a sales representative at Vintage King. He was pretty stumped too. He doesn't know why Vintage King doesn't sell the production suite (only the mastering suite), but suspects that was something dictated to them by Dolby. He suggested I contact Ableton, so that's what I'm doing now.


Wow. I was looking over everything today and my bet in the end they direct you to buy it on the Avid site. It'll be interesting to see what Ableton says though.


----------



## LKHD

Scoremixer said:


> How tedious.
> 
> You could a) tweet your displeasure @Dolby, that seems to be the shortcut to getting personalised service these days.
> 
> b) Join the Facebook group Atmos Mixing Professionals and ask there, it's frequented by people who actually know things
> 
> Good luck.


Social Media...[spits on the ground]. Well I'll consider the tweet. The facebook group looks like its exclusively for people who do are well versed in Atmos and have an established track record using it for high profile projects. I have used it only for three months and am still learning.


----------



## gives19

LKHD said:


> Thanks. That's cool, but not what I'm look for. Let me explain my situation:
> 
> 1. I hope that I don't give the impression that I am purely a producer with no musical training. I am an instrumentalist and a vocalist as well. In fact, the production side of things is newer to me.
> 
> 2. I work from a laptop, because I like to be mobile. My laptop is pretty good, but it has its limits which I am already pushing by running Ableton with all my plugins, Dolby Atmos Renderer, Discord, and a web cam for my tabletop gaming sessions. Adding ProTools to the mix is out of the question, at least for now.
> 
> 3. That's good to know Ableton might not meet my video syncing needs for more high profile projects. However, I have the Adobe Creative Cloud for all advanced visuals editing and sequencing.


To Your #1. As far as the impression? I never really thought about that either way. I'm not sure how where you gleaned that from my help or suggestions here, but training comes in all forms. We are all still learning everyday and I enjoy working on my projects here and experimenting with better ways to work. It helps to pass that information along to people here for sure.

To Your #2 So, I guess your original question was about Dolby Atmos and that ProTools and Ableton. I guess I was not understanding you ask here, but good luck with it- Sounds like you have a lot on your plate with the gaming stuff!

To Your #3. Great on all fronts. I don't do the editing part since that is a Locked picture from clients. Sound like that is not an issue.

G


----------



## LKHD

Zanshin said:


> Wow. I was looking over everything today and my bet in the end they direct you to buy it on the Avid site. It'll be interesting to see what Ableton says though.


I attempted get another Dolby trial license and found some literature that mention Avid. I challenged the original Avid email I received which indicated that their Atmos is only for Protools and finally got some results:

"This is Roel from the Avid Pro Tools/Audio licensing and activation team taking over this case from Abigail.
Yes, the Dolby Atmos Production Suite license that you will be purchasing through our Avid Store should work with compatible and qualified DAWs. It's plugin type is Sound Field and it's format is AAX Native.
Compatible and qualified DAWs according to Dolby include Ableton Live, Apple Logic Pro, Avid Pro Tools Ultimate, Blackmagic Designs Resolve and Steinberg Nuendo. [https://professionalsupport.dolby.com/s/article/What-is-the-difference-between-the-Dolby-Atmos-Production-Suite-and-Mastering-Suite?language=en_US]
Kindly note that this specific product that you'll be purchasing from our Avid Store is tested by the Seller(Dolby) for support of current versions of the indicated Avid products and operating systems in the product information page. For compatibility questions related to older systems and third party DAWs , please contact the Seller."

So looks like it is indeed Avid. Thank you all for your help. Dolby really needs to make this process more straightforward.


----------



## gives19

I heard on a Dolby webinar yesterday that Sweetwater is now an official reseller for Dolby now. But now seeing much about it there.


----------



## LKHD

gives19 said:


> I heard on a Dolby webinar yesterday that Sweetwater is now an official reseller for Dolby now. But now seeing much about it there.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Karmand

LKHD said:


> I attempted get another Dolby trial license and found some literature that mention Avid. I challenged the original Avid email I received which indicated that their Atmos is only for Protools and finally got some results:
> 
> "This is Roel from the Avid Pro Tools/Audio licensing and activation team taking over this case from Abigail.
> Yes, the Dolby Atmos Production Suite license that you will be purchasing through our Avid Store should work with compatible and qualified DAWs. It's plugin type is Sound Field and it's format is AAX Native.
> Compatible and qualified DAWs according to Dolby include Ableton Live, Apple Logic Pro, Avid Pro Tools Ultimate, Blackmagic Designs Resolve and Steinberg Nuendo. [https://professionalsupport.dolby.com/s/article/What-is-the-difference-between-the-Dolby-Atmos-Production-Suite-and-Mastering-Suite?language=en_US]
> Kindly note that this specific product that you'll be purchasing from our Avid Store is tested by the Seller(Dolby) for support of current versions of the indicated Avid products and operating systems in the product information page. For compatibility questions related to older systems and third party DAWs , please contact the Seller."
> 
> So looks like it is indeed Avid. Thank you all for your help. Dolby really needs to make this process more straightforward.


@LKHD So, did ya purchase it from Avid? Does it work?


----------



## termux

@LKHD Did you finally able to use your Dolby Production Suite license on Ableton?


----------



## gives19

LKHD said:


> Interesting. Thanks.


Hope it all worked out.


----------



## Semarus

I was just researching this topic for the past hour or so today, and I think the final word is that Windows users have to purchase the $999 Mastering Suite, while Mac (Pro Tools 10+) users can purchase the $299 Production Suite. The agreement Dolby has with Avid is clearly more than just convenient access to its ecommerce platform.

Alternatively, one can use Amazon's cloud encoding service: https://aws.amazon.com/mediaconvert/

This might be a more palatable solution for those with a smaller workload or just experimenting with Atmos in personal projects. In their estimation calculator, rendering 60 minutes of audio is only 0.60 USD. Obviously if one is doing a video project, their video encoding service is likely unnecessary, you're only after the Atmos master files which you can mux yourself.


----------



## Karmand

I did install the 299 version for the month trial and it worked real nice. Now I'm saving up the funds to justify if I am going to mix Atmos or not.


----------



## Zanshin

For Cubase 12, everything you need is included in the DAW itself - no need to purchase anything. Hopefully other DAWs follow suit.


----------



## Semarus

Zanshin said:


> For Cubase 12, everything you need is included in the DAW itself - no need to purchase anything. Hopefully other DAWs follow suit.


Damn totally forgot about that!


----------



## babylonwaves

Zanshin said:


> For Cubase 12, everything you need is included in the DAW itself - no need to purchase anything. Hopefully other DAWs follow suit.


Are you sure? AFAIK Cubase creates a ADM (Audio Definition Model) encapsulated in a BWF (Broadcast Wave Format). And then, you use the Production Suite to make, e.g. a binaural mp3 out of it.
It's the same process you use in Logic. What you don't need to do anymore is send all the individual tracks to the Production/Master Suite which then makes the ADM. Another advantage is that you can render your project offline.

Here's lot of good info:



https://learning.dolby.com/hc/en-us/sections/4406037447828-Dolby-Atmos-Music-Training


----------



## Zanshin

babylonwaves said:


> Are you sure? AFAIK Cubase creates a ADM (Audio Definition Model) in a BWF (Broadcast Wave Format). And then, you use the Production Suite then to make, e.g. a binaural mp3 out of it. It's the same process you use in Logic. Alternatively, you have use a device which can decode and playback a ADM file.




"In the Cubase 12 release, you can now produce immersive music in Dolby Atmos format completely in the box. In this Cubase tutorial, Dom Sigalas demonstrates converting a stereo mix to Dolby Atmos surround format, including how to downmix to binaural, using the VST multi-panner for Dolby Atmos to place your instruments in space, then moving your objects in space, how to change the width in sound and how to export an ADM file, which lets you share fully-compliant source files. With Cubase 12, Dolby Atmos surround sound is now available to almost anyone. This Dolby Atmos tutorial shows you how to make the most of one of the most exciting Cubase 12 new features."

Perhaps I am missing something, I briefly had a play with it when 12 came out, and I am no expert 

Edit: I think you might be right as far as binaural encoding.

Edit2: It is weird you can't export a binaural encoded mix because you CAN mix in real time binaural dolby atmos lol (which is as far as I got).


----------



## babylonwaves

Zanshin said:


> Edit: I think you might be right as far as binaural encoding.


For me, that's the key. I want to create binaural mixes. Of course, when you send your music off, somebody else can handle the export formats for you. The way I see it, you cannot simply playback a BWF ADM, so the only way in Logic/Cubase to listen to your music is to have the DAW open.


----------



## Zanshin

babylonwaves said:


> For me, that's the key. I want to create binaural mixes. Of course, when you send your music off, somebody else can handle the export formats for you. The way I see it, you cannot simply playback a BWF ADM, so the only way in Logic/Cubase to listen to your music is to have the DAW open.


Yeah looks like you are 1000% correct on that.


----------



## Semarus

Pity, at least the AWS route is relatively cheap.

Edit: This post summarizes Dolby Atmos rendering options available at this time, from the horse's mouth as it were:
https://professionalsupport.dolby.com/s/question/0D54u00008NsrNnCAJ/convert-dolby-atmos-adm-bwf-to-mp4-without-protools?language=en_US


----------



## Nimrod7

Out of curiosity, how do you guys mix Atmos? Are your studios have Atmos setup already or through headphones? 

I did an estimation on mine, and ended up needing to invest around 21K to go to 9.1.4 (monitors, ceiling support, electrical wiring, monitoring controller etc).


----------



## Semarus

Nimrod7 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you guys mix Atmos? Are your studios have Atmos setup already or through headphones?
> 
> I did an estimation on mine, and ended up needing to invest around 21K to go to 9.1.4 (monitors, ceiling support, electrical wiring, monitoring controller etc).


I have atmos in my living room, does that count? lol


----------



## Nimrod7

Semarus said:


> I have atmos in my living room, does that count? lol


I guess it does! Validating the mix through commercial systems is critical!


----------

